# My 2014 Kids! For Fun, Crtitique Please!



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

First up: Cedar Point Black Diamond. I'm really happy with how she's turning out! Dam is Kezzi, Sire is Mocca. DOB is April 13.

Note: I changed my username from LLNKikos to Cedar Point Kikos.  Found a herd name!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Next is Cedar Point Golda Mae. Rambunctious, always moving, beat up those 'little kids' type! She knows she's the oldest! Sire is Mocca, Dam is Ginger. DOB is April 6.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

And here is my 100% Kiko buckling! Cedar Point Cardinal Rule. He had a rough start and is a little deficient is selenium/vitamin E, but doing well. Sire is Mocca, dam is Caelie. DOB is April 16.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

And Daisy's twin bucklings: Cedar Point Dynamite(lighter) and Cedar Point Dusty (darker) Dynamite is looking pretty good. Dusty is a total suck for people.
Sire is Mocca, dam is Daisy. DOB is April 11.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

They are adorable! congrats!:fireworks:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice kids! My personal favorite is cedar point dynamite. I just like his conformation and overall looks. And I love golda Mae's ears, so cute!


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Love them all!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks! Dynamite is my favorite looks-wise too


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I am sooo happy with how these kids are turning out! Dusty's body is starting to get a bit longer. CR (Kiko buckling) whenever he stands still I could take a picture of him. He's going to be a good looking buck 


I KNOW there's some REALLY GOOD critiquers on here!!! Since these are crosses, both dairy and meat breeders, Please some critique here ;-)


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I'll give it a shot 

Black doe:
Looks like she will have decent body length, though her topline and rump could use more levelness. Appears to have good body depth, but time will tell on that one. Smoothly blended with nice feet and legs but could use more brisket. 

White doe:
Nice body length and depth. She is more level across the top and rump than the first doe. Seems to be better in the brisket department, but again- I would like to see more. Good legs and blending along with the black doe. I like this doeling better than the first. 

100% buckling:
Hard to judge since his pasterns are soo low and he is overstretched a lot. Looks like he will have good body capacity but will need more body length. He appears to be decently level across the top and rump. 

White buckling:
I like this little guy. He's pretty level and long with decent body capacity. He has a decent brisket and a nice set of feet and legs. I think he will grow up to be a nice little buck. 

Cou (??) buckling:
Again, I like this guy. Long and fairly level, good feet and legs, blending, and depth.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks Sydney...I'll try get better pictures soon  The little Kiko buckling was peeing, and he reeaally stretches out for that! lol.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Here's some recent pictures....I'm hoping to get side/back/front/top pictures of them soon, but first they have to learn to stand when I want them to! lol.

The one picture is of Mae with her head in a bucket


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

And Diamond and the Kiko buckling...his nickname is Little Guy, which he comes to  Yes, he a little bit if a suck.  No resemblance between mom and son? Naw, none at all. NOT!


----------

